# A couple of painted fire red



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

They are just hanging out on a piece of driftwood. Not the best pic, but you get the idea. Thanks Stuart for the PFR. I just wanted to play with my old dslr, I had to use a remote flash, as tank was not bright enough. The pic does not do justice to the shrimp as they are really red.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice, I want to get some of those eventually. they look really good.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

im drooling here. i have cherries for a littl over a year now. i wanna upgrade but they are soo expensicve


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

trevorhoang said:


> im drooling here. i have cherries for a littl over a year now. i wanna upgrade but they are soo expensicve


I'm just starting with the Cherry Shrimp, but I love all the different types, but the prices are insane, but worth it I would imagine.

Just wish their was a breeder in my area.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice shrimp, but not my type. Personally, I only keep shrimp for two things: 1) to clear algae, and 2) to provide the occasional live treat for my fish =P


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

http://

A few of the PFRs, there are many, many more, they are everywhere! Its the second coming of the Red army.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hey howard... nice looking shrimps you got there too bud


----------

